# Truestone "custom" pens



## dbledsoe (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion about using Truestone to make "custom" pens? Is it brittle? Will it hold threads?
I have some really pretty Truestone blanks I want to try out.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## BSea (Aug 31, 2012)

I have limited experience with tru-stone, but I haven't found any that will hold threads.  But you could make inserts for the threaded parts.  I have plans for a custom tru-stone using mexican agate & black ebonite.  But black alumilite will work as well.  Even black PR will work.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 31, 2012)

There are 2 versions of tru-stone. The crap you get from the pen companies is the flexible stuff and in very short selection compared to the entire product line.

Considering this product is made for sinks and counter tops I think that alone will answer your question.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 31, 2012)

I have gotten one variety to thread. I made a pen out of it. Dropped it once and cracked the male threads at the center of the pen. Thus, I recommend the insert route. HOWEVER, tapping some of them works pretty good. Just got to leave some meat on the bones.


----------



## Katya (Aug 31, 2012)

I've turned a number of trustone pens- love the material.  Its hardness and brittleness tends to vary depending on which blank you turn.  The Mexican agate is particularly beautiful, but is semi-transparent and one of the few trustones that need to have the tubes painted before insertion.

Take your time with the material.  Be careful to support the end as you drill the hole, or better yet drill to lenght and leave a generous amout that you'll just cut off when finished drilling.  When turning, take light cuts and use scary sharp tools.  I bought a Pen Pro just to do some trustone pens and never regretted it!  Terrific tool and made the job much easier.

Have fun!  They are beautiful blanks, very appealing to customers and have a nice heft on a fine kit.
Catherine


----------



## Katya (Aug 31, 2012)

- Oh, and if you want to see the incredible selection of blanks, check out

r and b crafts - tru-stone blanks

Excellent service. (No, don't work for them or anything, just like their materials and service)
Catherine


----------



## dbledsoe (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm thinking I may try the insert route first and then experiment on the scraps.


----------



## plantman (Sep 2, 2012)

Love Truestone! Makes beautyful pens! I find it a lot less scary turning it on my Micro Mini Metal lathe. You have more controll over your cuts. Whatever type of lathe you use, you will need VERY sharp tools to keep vibration down. Depending on the type of Truestone I am cutting, I may have to sharpen my highspeed cutter 3 or 4 times to turn a pair of blanks. Carbide tools would best if you have them. Inserts are a must as threads are realy brittle if you can turn them at all! Once you let your tools get dull, your just beating a dead horse. Jim S


----------

